# Angeln in Empuriabrava/Spanien



## Strumbi (1. Mai 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

ich will in  3 Wochen an der Costa Brava in Emeuriabrava
10 Tage Urlaub machen. Natürlich soll das Angeln nicht
zu kurz kommen. Hat jemand Tips wie man da im Meer
fischen kann bzw. welche Fischarten trifft man dort an.
Lohnt es sich überhaupt vom Ufer aus.
Über eure Tips freue ich mich schon.
Danke schon mal.:m  Gruss Strumbi


----------



## Krallblei (2. Mai 2015)

*AW: Angeln in Empuriabrava/Spanien*

Hi

Wir fahren in 12 Tagen runter |supergri

Angeln dort lohnt sich immer!

1. In Empuriabrava hat es verdammt viele Kanäle in denen grosse Meeräschen in Unwesen treiben. An der grossen Mole stehen die Chancen nicht schlecht auf Wolfbarsch und Barracuda. Neben der Stadt fliesst der Rio Muga ins Meer. Im "Delta" vorne kannst du ebenfalls Meeräschen und Wolfsbarsch fangen. Mit Glück auch den Bluefish. Im Muga selbst kannst du auch super Aale fangen und Doraden. Die gehen super auf Wurm auf Grund. 

Der Strand dort ist sehr sehr flach. Im nahen Uferbereich ziehen immer kleinere Barsche. Weiss den Namen grad nicht. Sind so silbergrün mit schwarzen Streifen. Da brauch man nicht weit werfen. Um größeres zu fangen muss der Köder weit weit raus. Wir werfen nachts um die 100-140m weit. Tagsüber bringe ich die Köder mit dem Kajak raus. 200-300m. Dann stehen die Chancen gut auf Doraden, Gabelmakrelen, Makrelen, Bluefish, Wolfbarsch und andere die ich bisher leider nicht nicht am Haken hatte. Die kleineren Barsche am Strand gehen super auf die kleinen Würmer die du im Sand findest.. Reichen und sind umsonst. Wir benutzen als Köder sonst noch Muschelfleisch, Kalamari, Tintenfisch und Sardinen.
Spinnfischen morgens und abends auf Wolfbarsch funktioniert auch. Mugamündung- Mole.

40 Minuten von Empuria entfernt gibt es einen Stausee. Er liegt in den Bergen. Wunderschön dort. Kapitale Karpfen, Barben, Hechte, Flussbarsch, Schwarzbarsch und Zander. Ist schwierig zu finden der See aber super. Angelkarte gibt es im Sporthotel Darnius direkt am See.

Angelkarte für Meer und Flüsse bekommst du entweder in Figueres im Rathaus oder im Angelgeschäft in Roses gegenüber vom Hafen. Ist allerdings bissl kompliziert dort und dauert 2 Tage.. Solange bekommst von der Frau ne Visitenkarte. Kostet 12 Euro. Musst aber nochmal hin. Rathaus Figueres 6 Euro.

Falls du noch Fragen hast gerne.


----------



## Strumbi (2. Mai 2015)

*AW: Angeln in Empuriabrava/Spanien*

Hi ,
super vielen Dank für deine umfangreichen Tips.#6
Ich würde gerne Wolfsbarsche ärgern.
Welche Methode. köder:  Blinker, Wobbler,Gufis ?
Da wir mit dem Auto fahren kann ich nicht so viel 
mitnehmen. Wir wohnen direkt in einem Ferienapp.
am Einlauf des Flußes.
ins Meer.
Gruß Strumbi


----------



## Krallblei (2. Mai 2015)

*AW: Angeln in Empuriabrava/Spanien*

Hi

Auf dem Campingplatz?

Schlanke silberne Wobbler oder Naturköder auf Grund oder bissl drüber.
Wenn die Hunger haben geht so gut wie alles  Bei schlechten Wetter und gut Wellen sind sie am meisten aktiv.
2m Flurocarbon ist fast Pflicht.


----------



## Strumbi (2. Mai 2015)

*AW: Angeln in Empuriabrava/Spanien*

Hi,

ne Ferienapp. direkt an der Mündung
vor dem gr.Platz.    Spinnrute  3 m  20 - 50 g
25 Mono  oder geflochtene ?

Gruß Strumbi


----------



## Krallblei (2. Mai 2015)

*AW: Angeln in Empuriabrava/Spanien*

Ferienapp=Appartment?

Wann fährst genau wenn ich fragen darf? 

Ich würde geflochtene nehmen. Du hast gross nichts im Wasser was der Schnur gefährlich werden könnte. 

Stehe jeden morgen am Strand mit 2,70m Spinn mit WG 10-40. Weil die meisten Wobbler nicht viel wiegen schalte ich wohl nen Sibro vor damit ich weiter raus komme. Angle mit 0,16 geflochten. Mit Watthose oder Neopren um noch mehr Möglichkeiten zu haben. Ausserdem ankere ich mit dem Kajak weit vor der Mündung und hoffe auf Wolf und Blue. Popper sollen auch gehen. 



Gruss


----------



## Strumbi (2. Mai 2015)

*AW: Angeln in Empuriabrava/Spanien*

Ja ist ne kleine Privatwohnung.
bin v. Pfingstsonntag  bis  ?? mal schauen 
1 -1,5 Wochen je nachdem wie  es uns gefällt.
habe ne 12 geflochtene drauf  und ne 10er..........
Werde mal mein Arsenal durchforsten.
Macht Gummifisch oder Tobyblinker einen Sinn ?
Gruß Strumbi


----------



## Krallblei (2. Mai 2015)

*AW: Angeln in Empuriabrava/Spanien*

Schade da sind wieder wieder zuhause.

Du keine Ahnung. Ich werfe auch so Sandaale aus Gummi. Bisher jedoch ohne Erfolg. Mit Blinker ebenfalls.


----------



## Strumbi (2. Mai 2015)

*AW: Angeln in Empuriabrava/Spanien*

Hi,
ja hätte fast gepasst#c schade.
Wenn du wieder da bist, schreibe mal wie es gelaufen ist.
Wäre klasse von dir. #6:m
Gruss und schönes Wochenende .Strumbi
leider regnet es wieder in Strömen und auch morgen
den ganzen Tag.........#q


----------



## scorp10n77 (3. Mai 2015)

*AW: Angeln in Empuriabrava/Spanien*

Da ist ja schon wieder einer aus unserem Revier  Werden ja immer mehr  

Krallblei ist glaub ich was Uferangelei betrifft der besserer Kontakt als ich. Ich bin ja Bootsmensch und hab immer noch keinen einzigen Wolf gefangen #d

Mal noch als Ergänzung zur Lizenz: Wenn du in Roses am Hafen in das kleine Geschäft (Copemar) gehst, bekommst du die Lizenz direkt gegen ne Aufwandsentschädigung. Du musst da nicht drauf warten. Ich bezahl so für ein Jahr ~24€ oder so. Wird jedes Jahr teurer #c

Und zu den Aalen, das ist meines Wissens nach verboten. Der Aalbestand hatte massive Probleme und man hat viel Aufwand betrieben um neue Aale in die flüsse einzusetzen. Würde mich sehr wundern, wenn sie es dann begrüßen wenn ihr die wieder raus angelt. 

Wenn du trotzdem noch was wissen willst meld dich. Und als Lektüre kannst du dich auch gerne eine Nacht an meinen MedSea Thread setzen und dann nach deinem Urlaub selbst dort einen Bericht verfassen. Würde mich drüber freuen 

Und zum Bluefish (Anjova heißen die bei uns): Popper morgens vor der Muga. Halco Roosta z.B. Keine Angst vorm großen Popper  Die Blues kriegen ein paar Kilos zusammen.


----------



## Krallblei (3. Mai 2015)

*AW: Angeln in Empuriabrava/Spanien*

Das mit den Aalen wusste ich nicht. Ich mag die Viecher sowieso nicht.
Hab dort im September paar am Haken gehabt unabsichtlich.Ist nicht mein Zielfisch. In der Nacht schmeiss ich keinen Wurm mehr in die Muga#d

Danke für den Tipp. Hab für die Anjovas extra schon paar Popper mehr gekauft  Mein Zielfisch Number One|rolleyes


----------



## scorp10n77 (3. Mai 2015)

*AW: Angeln in Empuriabrava/Spanien*

Echt? Dachte du gehst auf Palo und Wolf? 

Ivan meinte dass es bald losgehen müsste mit Palo, werde es auf jeden Fall mal probieren


----------



## Krallblei (3. Mai 2015)

*AW: Angeln in Empuriabrava/Spanien*

Ne der Anjova ist Zielfisch Nummer eins. Der Fisch hat mich in den Bahn gezogen. Leider ist Stahlvorfach da ja leider Pflicht und die Wölfe scheuen das. Hab keine Lust auf Wolf zu angeln und dann nen Anjova fangen der dann mit meinem Wobbler davonschwimmt. Hab genug muss ja aber nicht sein.. 

Hoffe auf Blue auch beim Brandungsangeln.Bringen abends Köderfische weit raus. Laut spanischen Seiten nehmen die nachts auch totes vom Grund. Was mich ehrlich gesagt wundert. Aber scheint gut zu klappen.

Einer wäre schon ein Highligt.. Bin da sehr bescheiden


----------



## Strumbi (4. Mai 2015)

*AW: Angeln in Empuriabrava/Spanien*

Hi,
danke euchfür die tips.
Werde wohl ne 2,70 m Spinnrute  20-50 g 
mit 0,10 mm geflochtene mitnehmen.
Popper , Blinker, Gufis..... Wobbler.
fällt euch noch was wichtiges ein ?
Gruß Strumbi


----------



## Strumbi (4. Mai 2015)

*AW: Angeln in Empuriabrava/Spanien*



Strumbi schrieb:


> [
> 
> . Und als Lektüre kannst du dich auch gerne eine Nacht an meinen MedSea Thread setzen und dann nach deinem Urlaub selbst dort einen Bericht verfassen. Würde mich drüber freuen




 da werde ich mal rumschmöckern........


----------



## kemo (4. Mai 2015)

*AW: Angeln in Empuriabrava/Spanien*

wir waren jahrelang in empuria brava,allerdings als familienurlaub und ich als stöpsel.
mein onkel und vater haben immer in den zuflüssen richtung meer geangelt.simple posenangelei mit mais/wurm...
haben immer gut gefangen von karpfen,aal,zander über dorade/meereschen etc....
ist leider 10 jahre her


----------



## Krallblei (4. Mai 2015)

*AW: Angeln in Empuriabrava/Spanien*

Hi

Falls deine Frau dich abends noch an Strand lässt nimm bissl Durchlaufblei mit. Abends hat es im Regelfall fast keine Wellen mehr und da bleiben auch 40-50 Gramm liegen. Wurm oder Muschelfleisch drauf und gut. Vielleicht erbeutest ja lecker Doraden für den Grill.

Karpfen gibt es keine mehr. Seit in Castello die Brücke erneuert wurde sind alle verschwunden. Vom Zander hab ich noch nie was gehört oder gesehen. Muga ist unten sehr sehr salzhaltig.. 
Zander unten im Muga.. ho wenn ich das meinem Kollgen erzähle..


----------



## t-dieter26 (4. Mai 2015)

*AW: Angeln in Empuriabrava/Spanien*

Hai,
Man merkt ,dass langsam die Saison losgeht,bald sind einige mehr unterwegs.In gut 1 Woche fahr ich auch runter zur Rosas Bucht. :vik:
Brauchte auch eine neue licencia de pesca und hab mir die grade online  gezogen.Wenn man jedes Jahr dort ist:Gleich für 4 Jahre,das ist günstger und man muss sich nicht jedes Jahr ne neue besorgen  = 61,20 € .Neben der Gebühr hat das allerdings etwas an Nerven gekostet .Um die  Sache interessant zu halten hat gencat den link zum ausdrucken der  Lizenz mal weggelassen.Onkel google hat mich dann doch noch auf die  richtige Seite geführt . #6 
Den Link einfügen für wens interessiert und auch versuchen möchte klappt grad nicht.
Angeln vom Ufer mach ich nicht mehr oft ,ab und zu auf   Doradas .Aber Strumbi ,du hast ja schon gute infos.
Dario hat recht ,Aale sind tabu ,Entnahme bei saftger Strafe ganzjährig verboten.
Na ja und die bluefish ,eigentlich tolle Fische.In der Küche ist ein guter Koch gefragt um was leckeres draus zu zaubern.
Und die garstigen Biester ,ohne Stahl zwacken die alle Vorfächer durch und zerhackfrühstücken die KöFis ,die eigentlich für eine schöne Palo gedacht waren.
Meine Freunde sinds nicht.
hasta pronto in der Rosas Bucht


----------



## Krallblei (4. Mai 2015)

*AW: Angeln in Empuriabrava/Spanien*

Dieter das heisst wenn wir uns sehen wartet ein Blue aufm Grill für Dich.
Nur mit Salz und Pfeffer:q:q:q


Naja erstmal einen fangen#:|kopfkrat


----------



## Strumbi (5. Mai 2015)

*AW: Angeln in Empuriabrava/Spanien*

Hi zusammen, 

 Lohnt es sich eher auf Wolfsbarsch oder Bluefish ? 
 Will hauptsächlich spinnfischen...

 Gruß Strumbi


----------



## Strumbi (5. Mai 2015)

*AW: Angeln in Empuriabrava/Spanien*

Ähm...... Was sind Palo  ?   Sorry für meine doofe Frage#c


----------



## Krallblei (5. Mai 2015)

*AW: Angeln in Empuriabrava/Spanien*

Ich glaube so heissen die grossen Gabelmakrelen.. Das sind wahre Mittelmeermonster. Von viel größeren Thun natürlich abgesehen.|supergri


----------



## scorp10n77 (6. Mai 2015)

*AW: Angeln in Empuriabrava/Spanien*



Krallblei schrieb:


> Ne der Anjova ist Zielfisch Nummer eins. Der Fisch hat mich in den Bahn gezogen. Leider ist Stahlvorfach da ja leider Pflicht und die Wölfe scheuen das. Hab keine Lust auf Wolf zu angeln und dann nen Anjova fangen der dann mit meinem Wobbler davonschwimmt. Hab genug muss ja aber nicht sein..
> 
> Hoffe auf Blue auch beim Brandungsangeln.Bringen abends Köderfische weit raus. Laut spanischen Seiten nehmen die nachts auch totes vom Grund. Was mich ehrlich gesagt wundert. Aber scheint gut zu klappen.
> 
> Einer wäre schon ein Highligt.. Bin da sehr bescheiden



Ich kenn das. Manchmal haben es einem bestimmte Fische einfach angetan und dann spielen kulinarische Dinge keine Rolle. War bei mir mit dem Barrakuda so. 
Mit dem Stahl stimme ich dir nicht unbedingt zu. Beim Köfi: ja, Stahl angebracht mache ich auch so. Die haben auch fiese Zähne. 
Aber wenn du mit einem 15cm Stick oder Popper fischst, dann muss der den ja so kompletto im Maul haben, dass er auch auf der Schnur kaut. Das ist auch bei Thunas nicht der Fall, da kannste dir den Stahl knicken. Lass den Weg, da geht nichts drauf. 

Genau: Palometta ist Lichia amia. Übrigens lecker und mit sehr festem Fleisch. Hatte im Herbst einen Biss von einer die erstmal einen schönen Run hingelegt hat und dann abgegangen ist #q Aber hab ja trotzdem 4 Stück fangen können  Bluefish ist dabei eher "lästiger" Beifang wie Dieter schon sagte. 

Ich glaube nicht, dass es einen guten Koch braucht um einen Bluefish zuzubereiten. Frische Filets einfach kross gebraten mit Salz Pfeffer und Salat ist immer gut. Weil eben frischer Fisch auch was anderes ist. Aber der Bluefish hat nicht so weißes Fleisch wie andere Fische. Der hat so graues Fett und schmeckt was würziger. Ist aber auch nicht schlecht, kein Denton ja  

Hier um dich heiß zu machen meine bisher größte Anjova: 
http://*ih.us/a/img534/7306/yu2w.jpg

Wenn du mit Dieter fährst, holt euch nen Livebait und dann vor der Fluvia damit fischen. Hohe Chancen auf Blues in 5-15m Wassertiefe


----------



## Krallblei (6. Mai 2015)

*AW: Angeln in Empuriabrava/Spanien*

Huhu.

Ich ess Fisch am liebsten "roh" ohne Gewürze ohne alles. Einfach Fisch. Hab sogar schon Doraden und Rotfedern ausm Muga gegessen. Gegrillt :q Super!

Ich hau vor die Wobbler und Popper einfach mal 5cm Stahl. Sicher ist sicher.. ich würde mich zu tode ärgern einen derartigen Fisch zu verlieren.

Man Dario mir läuft das Wasser schon im Munde zusammen:z
Schönes Tier. Schönes Bild! Will auch#:

T-Minus 7 Tage dann ist Abfahrt to Katalonia
und dann sinds wieder quälende 3,5 Monate bis wieder hinfahren. September coole Zeit dort unten. Schätze den Mai aber nur weils es  dann noch bissl grün ist


----------



## scorp10n77 (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: Angeln in Empuriabrava/Spanien*

Nimm entsprechend große Köder, ein 0,50mm Vorfach und spar dir den Stahl. Ich würde dort, außer beim Curri, niemals mit Stahl fischen #c


----------



## Krallblei (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: Angeln in Empuriabrava/Spanien*

Okay du hast mich überredet


----------



## scorp10n77 (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: Angeln in Empuriabrava/Spanien*

Wer nichts riskiert, der nichts gewinnt


----------



## Krallblei (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: Angeln in Empuriabrava/Spanien*

Wir sind beide vom gleichen Stern 

Nur du Boot ich Land


----------



## Strumbi (11. Mai 2015)

*AW: Angeln in Empuriabrava/Spanien*

Hi, bins schon wieder.......
 gibt's es dort auch die Möglichkeit ein paar Stunden
 mit einem Boot mitfahren.  Gibt's das Adressen dort ? 
 Kosten ?   Gruß Strumbi


----------



## Krallblei (11. Mai 2015)

*AW: Angeln in Empuriabrava/Spanien*

Hi 

In Empuriabrava gibt es einen Anbieter von dem ich weis.

Paar Stunden Makrelenangeln und bei der Heimfahrt bissl schleppen 100 Euro. Biggameaussfahrt 8 Stunden ca. 1400 Euro.

http://www.dpesca.com/de/angeln-girona-costa-brave/Angeln-costa-brava.html


Gruss.

PS: In 2 Tagen geht es los:vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik:


----------



## scorp10n77 (14. Mai 2015)

*AW: Angeln in Empuriabrava/Spanien*

Über den Anbieter zerreisst man sich eher das Maul. Vermutlich nicht so empfehlenswert, aber kommt auch drauf an was du machen willst. 
Benny, biste schon unten? Viel Spaß und Erfolg!


----------



## Strumbi (14. Mai 2015)

*AW: Angeln in Empuriabrava/Spanien*

Also wenn ich das verstehe gibts dort groß keine
Anbieter. Ich will ja kein Big Game Fishing.
Dann werde ich mich wohl auf das Spinnfischen
am Ufer beschränken. Mal schauen........
Gruß Strumbi

noch 10 Tage...............:vik:


----------



## kemo (14. Mai 2015)

*AW: Angeln in Empuriabrava/Spanien*

ich schwöre euch es war ein zander^^
und ja das wasser in der muga ist schon sehr salzhaltig....
karpfen und aal haben wir immer released....als ich mit pose wurm diesen mir unbekannten fisch damals gefangen habe hat mein onkel gemeint das ist der einzigste fisch der nicht wieder zurückgeht...ich war damals extrem stolz wir hatten für jeden fisch ein internes punktesystem und damit hab ich auf ein schlag 10 bonuspunkte bekommen,mein onkel war damals auch extrem überrascht.....


----------



## Toni_Moni (30. Juni 2022)

Hallo zusammen, ich möchte in 3 Wochen mit einem getrailerten Boot in Empuriabrava an der Küste vom Boot aus angeln. Kann mir jemand sagen was für eine Lizens ich genau für das Bootsangeln brauche. Benötigt man eine Lizens für das Boot oder auch für jeden Passagier? Bekomme ich die Lizens auch in Figueres im Rathaus?

Viele Grüße
Toni


----------

